
I wrote a script that listens to meetings I'm supposed to be paying attention to - breadtk
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/4jhma7/what_did_you_automate_with_python_scripts/d37clfr
======
orf
Interesting, I wonder what your team would think of you recording the audio of
internal company meetings and sending it to a third party...

------
breadtk
To be clear, this was not something _I_ wrote/scripted. I'm quoting the
comment. However due to title character limit, I couldn't make that clearer in
the post title. :\

~~~
petemc_
The cynic in me says it's not something the other person wrote/scripted
either, as amusing an idea as it is.

------
fma
Simpler solution. When name is called say "Sorry I didn't hear everything, my
connection got cut off could you repeat that?"

------
Pica_soO
Can it ramble incomprehensible about accomplishments of others as its own?

------
fred_is_fred
Source or it didn't happen.

